# 2010 6 Core Mac Pro, Is it worth it?



## Will Wilson (Aug 13, 2018)

I'm a long time Apple user but over the last couple of years have been using Windows as my DAW machine simply because I had a more powerful spec (i7 4770, 32Gb and lots of SSDs). I am missing Logic though and did acquire a Mac Mini but it's just not up to the job.

I've found some good value 2010 Mac Pros though. I'm looking at the following:

Mac Pro 5,1 2010 with an upgraded 6 core Xeon 3.46Ghz with 64GB Ram, a USB3 card and a preinstalled NVMe 250GB SSD for boot with 4 spare bays for additional drives (with caddys included). Comes in at around £1100.

Question really is, is it worth it?

Is it going to be up to the job (I mainly use Spitfire libraries and do orchestral focussed stuff).

Or am I better off waiting to see what this Octobers rumoured announcements from APple are regarding Mac Minis etc?


----------



## Will Wilson (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm surprised no one with a cheese grater has chimed in on this?


----------



## Vik (Aug 15, 2018)

I have a 2010 Mac myself, and I'm happy with it. I saw some 6-cores, but waited until I found a 12-core - and got it cheaper than your 6 core, but with half the RAM and plain old hard drives inside and no USB 3 card. 

One can always add more cards, SSDs, TAM etc later, so the most important thing for me was the amount of cores. Ideally I'd want a faster CPU also, but couldn't find that when I needed it. 

Also - buying a used Mac ins't the end of the world, if you get it for a good price, you can always sell it again. Have you seen a Geekbench test of that Mac?


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 15, 2018)

I have a 2012 Mac Pro 5,1 6 core w/ 32 gig of ram, it's a nice Mac.
From my understanding a 6 core can not utilize more than 32 gig of ram(according to OWC tech support when I wanted to buy and install more ram after I had 32 gig installed).
If the Mac is in good shape this seems like a good deal but but it is a 8 year old computer so ymmv.
For perspective I bought mine new in 2013 when they were discontinued at Micro Center with 8 gig if I remember correctly for $999(8 gig, no ssd)
hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 15, 2018)

kgdrum said:


> I have a 2012 Mac Pro 5,1 6 core w/ 32 gig of ram, it's a nice Mac.
> From my understanding a 6 core can not utilize more than 32 gig of ram(according to OWC tech support when I wanted to buy and install more ram after I had 32 gig installed).
> If the Mac is in good shape this seems like a good deal but but it is a 8 year old computer so ymmv.
> For perspective I bought mine new in 2013 when they were discontinued at Micro Center with 8 gig if I remember correctly for $999(8 gig, no ssd)
> hope this helps, good luck.



32 GB limit isnt true with 5,1's and 4,1's. It's 64 GB per CPU, 6-Cores having 4 RAM slots, (4x16 GB) 12-Cores having 8, (8x16)...


----------



## Akarin (Aug 15, 2018)

What is the latest OS that runs on it?


----------



## Will Wilson (Aug 15, 2018)

It will run 10.14 Mojave according to the sellers (Big Mac refurb place in the UK/EU)

Also do have 12 core ones for a little more money, is it worth taking the plunge and getting the 12 core if available?

I also came across https://create.pro a UK company that seem to build these Cheese Graters to custom spec on order.


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 15, 2018)

jcrosby said:


> 32 GB limit isnt true with 5,1's and 4,1's. It's 64 GB per CPU, 6-Cores having 4 RAM slots, (4x16 GB) 12-Cores having 8, (8x16)...




Weird,I was trying to buy 64 gig of ram from OWC to replace my 32 gig and their tech said 6 cores max is 32 gig and 12 core max is 64 gig.
I'm surprised they gave me the wrong info as it would have been an instant sale.

* @macsales.com
they say this:

*"64.0GB OWC Memory Upgrade Kit*
_4 x 16.0GB PC8500 DDR3 ECC 1066MHz 240 Pin
_
*This kit is compatible with dual processor (8-core) Mac Pro models ONLY. While single processor (Quad core) Mac Pro models do have 4 memory slots available, This kit is not compatible due to an OS system limitation."*

So if they are correct the single processor 5,1(4 or 6 core) can only handle 32 gig & a dual processor(8 or 12 core)can handle 64 gig.

If what you're saying is correct OWC is losing a ton of potential business from this presumably incorrect information.

@jcrosby
Are you successfully running a single processor(4 or 6 core) 2010/2012 MacPro with 64 gig of ram?
Has a later Mac OS made the single processor capable of handling 64 gig or is OWC simply wrong on this?
I'm puzzled! lol
Thanks


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 15, 2018)

Will Wilson said:


> It will run 10.14 Mojave according to the sellers (Big Mac refurb place in the UK/EU)
> 
> Also do have 12 core ones for a little more money, is it worth taking the plunge and getting the 12 core if available?
> 
> I also came across https://create.pro a UK company that seem to build these Cheese Graters to custom spec on order.




I'm running Sierra on mine if it's a 2010/2012 from my understanding you should be able to upgrade to Sierra or High Sierra.
I will suggest you confirm this is an actual 2010(check serial #) and not an older Mac Pro that's been flashed.


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Aug 15, 2018)

Will Wilson said:


> Mac Pro 5,1 2010 with an upgraded 6 core Xeon 3.46Ghz with 64GB Ram, a USB3 card and a preinstalled NVMe 250GB SSD for boot with 4 spare bays for additional drives (with caddys included). Comes in at around £1100.
> 
> Question really is, is it worth it?



Hello Will ,

I have this exact model since 2012 ( _OS X 10.11.6 ; equipped with 48GB RAM ; SSD Boot Drive ; maxed out additional drives_) , and although I meanwhile switched to a current MacPro model(2013) as my main DAW, the MacPro 5.1 still is a solid workhorse in my setup, running at least 12 hours a day ( _ProTools 11 ; and a former version of LOGIC _) .

£1100.- seems to be a fair price. ( Maybe you should invest into a professional cleaning of the machine in a local computer store to really get rid of all the dust of the recent years. )


Best,
Gerd


----------



## Simon Ravn (Aug 15, 2018)

I would get a 2x6-core instead. Those shouldn't be hard to come by. A lot more capable than the 6-core. I upgraded from 6 to 12-core 3.46Ghz myself and it made a huge performance difference. No more clicks'n'pops issues and such. I got mine for around 1600 pounds from Macsales (I believe they were called) in the UK on Ebay. That was a couple of years ago so maybe it's cheaper now. The only thing that worries me is how many months/years are left in it before it croaks as these are getting pretty long in the tooth.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 15, 2018)

kgdrum said:


> Weird,I was trying to buy 64 gig of ram from OWC to replace my 32 gig and their tech said 6 cores max is 32 gig and 12 core max is 64 gig.
> I'm surprised they gave me the wrong info as it would have been an instant sale.
> 
> * @macsales.com
> ...


 
Misinterpreted your post, it's 64 per CPU so 64 would be the max for a 6-core... (I have a 12-core so my brain defaulted to that )
Agree with posts above about picking up a 12-core if you can afford it. It'll get you more longevity... I upgraded my 4,1 to 3.46 Ghz 12-core and it's still plenty powerful. Even if I upgrade in a year or two it'll stick around as a slave as it can run a ton of Kontakt's for a single machine.


----------



## Will Wilson (Aug 16, 2018)

Looks like nearly £2k for one with 12 cores. Seems a little pricey?


----------



## Piano Pete (Aug 16, 2018)

I got a 6core, 32gb grater here for $600. It has been running fine so far. No issues, although I think one of the ram dims is going on it, but finding replacement ram has not been impossible.


----------

